# The Atheist's nightmare



## Andrew Green (Feb 10, 2007)

[yt]9zwbhAXe5yk[/yt]


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 10, 2007)

Unrefutable evidence! There it's settled. We can all worship Odin, Cathulu, Luna, or was that Set, Shiva, the emperer of Japan  He never did say which god, Ah what a country!


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh wow, PLEASE tell me these guys are joking...although something tells me they aren't.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 11, 2007)

Then how does he explain pomegranates?  The multiple and non-intuitive steps needed to prepare coffee?  I could go on....


----------



## crushing (Feb 11, 2007)

Ted Haggard made a very similar video to prove the existence of God.  It fit nicely in a hand and the mouth is shaped to accept it, but it sure wasn't a banana.





It was a carrot!  

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y187/superslacker87/BoardStuff/carrot.jpg


----------



## bydand (Feb 11, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Then how does he explain pomegranates?  The multiple and non-intuitive steps needed to prepare coffee?  I could go on....



See, irrefutable proof that coffee was never intended to be drunk by mankind. 


(Now if I can find a back door and get out of here alive.)
  :lfao:  just thinking of the look on the coffee drinkers faces as i go hide for a bit. :lfao:


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 11, 2007)

bydand said:


> See, irrefutable proof that coffee was never intended to be drunk by mankind.
> 
> 
> (Now if I can find a back door and get out of here alive.)
> :lfao: just thinking of the look on the coffee drinkers faces as i go hide for a bit. :lfao:


 
BLASPHAMY!!!!:flame: 


kidding lol


----------



## Lisa (Feb 11, 2007)

bydand said:


> See, irrefutable proof that coffee was never intended to be drunk by mankind.
> 
> 
> (Now if I can find a back door and get out of here alive.)
> :lfao:  just thinking of the look on the coffee drinkers faces as i go hide for a bit. :lfao:



Back door has been blocked by Mr. Chew.

What ya gonna do now, huh tough guy?  Gonna try going through a caffeine fed, insane little poodle....

sick 'em Chew!


----------



## exile (Feb 11, 2007)

Lisa said:


> sick 'em Chew!



Lisa, I beg of you... Scott has been an exemplary MTer... have mercy! Call off Mr. Chew... Scott, you'll be good from now on, right? Right! Down, Mr. Chew... see, nice Scott apologizes... good Scott, nice Scott, he won't make that mistake again... whewwwwww.....


----------



## bydand (Feb 11, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Back door has been blocked by Mr. Chew.
> 
> What ya gonna do now, huh tough guy?  Gonna try going through a caffeine fed, insane little poodle....
> 
> sick 'em Chew!





exile said:


> Lisa, I beg of you... Scott has been an exemplary MTer... have mercy! Call off Mr. Chew... Scott, you'll be good from now on, right? Right! Down, Mr. Chew... see, nice Scott apologizes... good Scott, nice Scott, he won't make that mistake again... whewwwwww.....




You people are as loony as I am.   That is why I love it here so much!


----------



## exile (Feb 11, 2007)

bydand said:


> You people are as loony as I am.   That is why I love it here so much!



Listen, Scott, count your blessings... I know about Chew... your carotid artery was hanging there in the balance for a while... :EG:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh... so banana's aren't supposed to go in the butt?

I better get to church more often to better understand gods plan; less mishaps that way, ya know?


----------



## morph4me (Feb 11, 2007)

exile said:


> Listen, Scott, count your blessings... I know about Chew... your carotid artery was hanging there in the balance for a while... :EG:


 
carotid? From a poodle? I would have though femoral:jaws: 

 or maybe a little higher, can poodles be charged with malicious castration?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 11, 2007)

morph4me said:


> carotid? From a poodle? I would have though femoral:jaws:
> 
> or maybe a little higher, can poodles be charged with malicious castration?



Chew bites where he is told.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 11, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Oh... so banana's aren't supposed to go in the butt?
> 
> I better get to church more often to better understand gods plan; less mishaps that way, ya know?



No, Cruentus they are not.  Sorry Bud, they lied to you.  Go back to church, listen harder.


----------



## bydand (Feb 11, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Chew bites where he is told.



OOoooh, that's just not right.  OK, Black, sweet or white, how do you want your coffee?  I'll make it.


----------



## exile (Feb 11, 2007)

morph4me said:


> carotid? From a poodle? I would have though femoral:jaws:
> 
> or maybe a little higher, can poodles be charged with malicious castration?



Remember this...

*Chew can jump...*

Word to the wise, eh?!


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 11, 2007)

i hate to interupt the diluted bean drinkers, however after viewing that video i desparately need to convert to a different species as so not to be associated with the type that sees a couple obscure coincidences and makes "factual oppinions".
 i know!! maybe i can be a monkey! oh wait they eat them bananas to. holy crayola!! god is everywhere and he cant tell the difference between us and the primates. jeepers creepers 
nevermind the simpsons are on, ill get over it :angel:


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 11, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> Oh wow, PLEASE tell me these guys are joking...although something tells me they aren't.



It's a parody of sorts, but it is based on a actual argument: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watchmaker_analogy


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Oh... so banana's aren't supposed to go in the butt?


 
Perhaps that needs to be studied.  :lfao:


----------



## crushing (Feb 12, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Oh... so banana's aren't supposed to go in the butt?
> 
> I better get to church more often to better understand gods plan; less mishaps that way, ya know?


 
According to the video. . .

If a person's orifice is shaped to accept the banana, then the existence of god is proven.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 12, 2007)

crushing said:


> According to the video. . .
> 
> If a person's orifice is shaped to accept the banana, then the existence of god is proven.


 
:lfao: Between the comments made about bananas and Chew, I actually have to put my hand over my mouth to keep from laughing (I'm at work, ya know).


----------



## Lisa (Feb 12, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Oh... so banana's aren't supposed to go in the butt?



Locutus of Chew says "you will be *****imilated!"

:lfao:


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 12, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Locutus of Chew says "you will be *****imilated!"
> 
> :lfao:


 
STOP IT! If I don't stop laughing I'm going to get in trouble :lfao:


----------



## Lisa (Feb 12, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> STOP IT! If I don't stop laughing I'm going to get in trouble :lfao:



What?....:angel:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 12, 2007)

Lisa said:


> No, Cruentus they are not. Sorry Bud, they lied to you. Go back to church, listen harder.


 

Dittol you need to get to church my friend!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 12, 2007)

bydand said:


> See, irrefutable proof that coffee was never intended to be drunk by mankind.
> 
> 
> (Now if I can find a back door and get out of here alive.)
> :lfao: just thinking of the look on the coffee drinkers faces as i go hide for a bit. :lfao:


 
There is no place to hide! :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Perhaps that needs to be studied. :lfao:


Oh, Carol! There were so many things I started to post in reply to that but I think it's safer if I just sit here and chuckle.:angel:


----------

